# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Windsurfurlaub Mitte Oktober/November

## BjrnC

Moin Zusammen, 

ich htte Lust in der klteren Jahreszeit an einen etwas wrmeren Ort mit viel Wind zu fahren/fliegen um dort viel Zeit auf dem Wasser zu verbringen.
Ich hatte vielleicht an Soma Bay gypten oder Alacati Trkei gedacht, bin aber auch fr andere Vorschlge offen.
Zeit technisch wrde mir es ab Mitte Oktober oder im November passen und dann fr ca 9 Tage. 
Leider habe ich bisher keinen gefunden der in dem Zeitraum Lust hat.

Falls jemand oder mehrere von euch Bock hat/haben, wrde ich mich freuen!

Kurz noch zu mir, ich bin 22 Jahre alt sehr entspannt und ambitionierter Aufsteiger.

Mit besten Gren,
Bjrn

----------


## fanatic.art

Hallo Bjrn
Suche ebenfalls ab Ende Oktober noch ein Reiseziel. 
Da meine Firma allerdings starke Corona Auflagen macht, muss ich mich erst schlau machen. Ich prinzipiell htte ich Lust. Komme aus der Karlsruher Ecke und wrde ab Stuttgart oder Frankfurt fliegen.
Bin 38 und habe mit 11 mit dem Surfen begonnen.
Gru
Flo

----------

